# Problema de un sensor resistivo pt100



## pumukiman16 (Sep 30, 2008)

hola buenas a todos a ver me an puesto un problema y estoy un poco que no me aclaro.

el problema dice :

Una pt100 tienes los siguientes valores de resistencia 

*ºC       R*
    0       100
  100     137.8
  300     217.6


Cual sera el error por falta de linealidad en 100ºC?

muchas gracias


----------



## zorattigm (Sep 30, 2008)

Estimado:

Este tipo de termoresistencia tiene la particularidad de que sus cambios de resistencia electrica en funcion 
de la temperatura no es lineal , es creciente pero no lineal , existen circuitos acondicionadores y linealizadores de dicha señal. (adjunto pdf)

Cabe destacar que la variacion resistiva de dicho elemento responde a la sgte. formula


Rx=Ro(1+At*Tx)

Donde:

Ro=Resistencia a 0 ºC (Pt-100= 100 Ohm)

At=Coeficiente de temperatura (Pt-100= 0.0385 ohm/ºC)

Tx=Temperatura de exposicion

Ej.: Si quisieramos saber que valor de resistencia deberia tener una termoresistencia Pt-100 , expuesta a 120 ºC debriamos:


Rx=100(1+0.00385*120)=146


Saludos

Espero haber sido util.







to convert 30 deg C = RTD

30 * 0.385 + 100 ohm = 111.55 ohm

to convert RTD = deg C

111.55 ohm -100 / 0.385


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola. Necesito sensar cámas y tuneles de refrigeracion en una fabrica que procesa alimentos. No se especificamente que tipo de sonda o sensor utilizar. Las temperaturas van de los -27°C a los 10°C.
Si alguien me puede dar una mano si es posible con un pt100 y un acondicionador o que me conviene.
Muchas gracias


----------



## snowboard (Mar 4, 2009)

una PT-100 estaría muy bien.


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 5, 2009)

Necesitaria un acondicionamiento de señal?
Me sabrias decir de que tipo? y si alguna vez los utilizaste donde los podria pedir?
La idea es usar pt100 con un acondicionador 4-20 mA, de ahi a un micro, transmito y recibo en pc para mostrar en pantalla.
Urgente ayudaaaa!


----------



## snowboard (Mar 7, 2009)

Para pasar de PT-100 a 4-20mA puedes usar un "transmisor de temperatura", son comunes y los venden los mismos tipos que te venden el PT-100, por ejemplo en Argentina puede ser:
http://www.diamoresa.com.ar/transmisores.htm
De ahí puedes pasar la señal de corriente a tensión, luego un conversor A/D y finalmente al microcontrolador.

saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 7, 2009)

Muy buena data genio. Soy argentino y es mi proyecto final de Ing. electronica, son muy caros? necesito sensar 25 camaras. Trabajaste alguna vez con ese tipo? Lo conectas y listo? 

SENSOR - TRANSMISOR - MICRO  ? 

es correcta esa secuencia?


muchas pero muchas gracias en serio por la ayuda.

muy agradecido en serio. el lunes empiezo a cursar de nuevo y necesito la data urgente como para empezar a trabajar.


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola.
Con los que yo he trabajado no son muy complicados, con los mas baratos (U$80) uno debe especificar al proveedor el rango de trabajo, por ejemplo 0°C a 200°C, y el transmisor viene de 0°C=4 mA y 200°C=20 mA. (normalmente se reprograman por software y todo el equipo es un poco caro, así que lo pides hecho).
Necesitaras una fuente de tensión (normalmente de 24 VDC) para alimentar los transmisores (las fuentes normalmente son de 1 Amper, para las 25 camaras te sobra (25 X 20 mA = 500 mA de consumo)).
Ahora yo he trabajado con esto pero con controladores modulares y PLCs, directamente he entradado con los 4-20mA. Me parece que una opción para tu trabajo es transformar de mA a Volts, por ejemplo poner una resistencia de 250 Ohms (+- 1%) para obtener de 1 a 5 Volts, de ahí al conversor analogo-digital (A/D) y de ahí al microcontrolador.

saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 8, 2009)

Genio total!
Me leiste la mente. Uso una resistencia para medir. Perfecto!
Me sirve. Pero las camaras estan muy distantes para alimentarlas todas del mismo. Ahi tengo un problema. El rango va de -30 a 20 mas o menos.
80 dolares no me parece tanto.
La verdad es muy buena tu información.
Espectacular!

Te consulto mas adelante si hay algo mas que no entienda. El pt100 va al acondiconador y de ahi al micro?
Muchas gracias hermano y estoy a tu disposicion!


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, que te vaya super con el trabajo!


----------



## piojoadrian (Abr 9, 2009)

Fenomeno!

NO se si recordaras que te comente sobre mi proyecto de sensadi de camaras!?

Estoy a full con eso.

Una mini consulta. Compre para hacer una fuente y no cual es entrada y cual salida. son 2 cables rojos y 2 cables azules.
Tenes idea?
Muchas gracias.
Despues te comento como viene esto


----------



## snowboard (Abr 9, 2009)

Consigue un ohm-metro (medidor de resitencia) y mide la resistencia entre los cables rojos y luego entre los azules, el valor mas alto suele ser la entrada, generalmente es el rojo ( o blanco)
saludos.
saludos


----------



## piojoadrian (Abr 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias Snow!

Me puse a pensar seriamente como no podia reconocer eso y conclui lo mismo que me estas comentando.

Exitos.


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

Olvide decirte lo mas ovio, normalmente la entrada son los cables mas gruesos.

saludos


----------



## jamil38 (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola

Una termoresistencia PT100 es lineal, la que no es lineal es una PTC ó NTC.
Esta señal se envia a un acondicionador de señal en 4-20 mA por la siguiente razón.
Una PT100 tiene un tiempo de respuesta dependiendo de la distancia más largo ó corto , el acondicionador de salida a 4-20 mA se ubica porque es más inmune a ruidos y puedes llevarlos a distancia incluso Km sin perdida de señal.

Normalmente las señales de temperatura como termoresistencia ó termopares se convierten a 4-20 mA pero la señal siempre es lineal.

Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 16, 2009)

jamil38 las pt100 aparentan ser lineales, pero no lo son, hay circuitos integrados que quitan el error de la no linealidad de estas y las vuelve casi lineales. .....yo tambien pensaba antes que las pt-100 eran lineales pero he visto manuales de pt -100 donde indican esa no linealidad


----------

